# Pattern of scarf



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

Here is the pattern to the brown scarf I posted a couple of days ago....
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349751-1.html

Hope it's readable.....couldn't think of a better name as I thought it would be suitable for either male or female according to the color.

You do have to have a knitting machine to knit this.....unless you can translate it to handknitting.


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for this! I have young people to knit for who seem to like unisex styles! Very generous of you!


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

It is a lovely classic style pattern - also made in a lovely colour. Thank you so much for writing it out and sharing it.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Do not machine knit, but very nice scarf.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. It is a good design and one of a kind!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks so much. It's a great pattern.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

crossettman said:


> Here is the pattern to the brown scarf I posted a couple of days ago....
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349751-1.html
> 
> Hope it's readable.....couldn't think of a better name as I thought it would be suitable for either male or female according to the color.
> ...


This is the kind of scarf that I find FUN. I wonder if anybody can translate it to hand knitting? Thank you.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you. Nice pattern.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I just looked at the pattern. If I am correct, you just follow the directions as written but disregard COL/COR (carriage on left/right). RC=row counter (the legend is at the bottom), so you knit until the scarf is the length you want or the RC is as written.

I would probably slip the first stitch of each row. Needle size? Probably a US 10? The gauge is 35 STITCHES=8 INCHES using worsted weight yarn.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

crossettman said:


> Here is the pattern to the brown scarf I posted a couple of days ago....
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-349751-1.html
> 
> Hope it's readable.....couldn't think of a better name as I thought it would be suitable for either male or female according to the color.
> ...


Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

GrannyH said:


> I just looked at the pattern. If I am correct, you just follow the directions as written but disregard COL/COR (carriage on left/right). RC=row counter (the legend is at the bottom), so you knit until the scarf is the length you want or the RC is as written.
> 
> I would probably slip the first stitch of each row. Needle size? Probably a US 10? The gauge is 35 STITCHES=8 INCHES using worsted weight yarn.


Thank you!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> This is the kind of scarf that I find FUN. I wonder if anybody can translate it to hand knitting? Thank you.


Think that would be very easy...already charted out.

Great design...thanks so much for sharing....appreciated


----------

